# Suggest a Power Supply under 8K



## Aakarshan (Jun 12, 2021)

This is my PC build -

CPU - Intel I5 4460
GPU - Gigabyte AMD RX 590
MOBO - Gigabyte B85M D3H

I am thinking of buying a new PSU. I have selected these two power supplies. Please suggest me which power supply out of these is best. Which power supply is the best? I am confused about the Antec one. There are different versions of it available in the market. Is this right one? And is this Antec one is Seasonic Focus based One?

Thank You

Antec EA650 GOLD PRO

Product Info -

*www.amazon.in/EA650G-PRO-Earthwatts-Hybrid-Modular/dp/B077G9V84S
Corsair CX650M

Product Info -


*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair...odular+ATX+PSU+(CP-9020103-UK)_C14P27863.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Go with this:Buy Online Gigabyte P750GM 750W Power Supply lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
Pure flat cables and 80 plus gold rated PSU and fully modular like the Seasonic Focus PSUs but at much lesser cost.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 12, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with this:Buy Online Gigabyte P750GM 750W Power Supply lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com
> Pure flat cables and 80 plus gold rated PSU and fully modular like the Seasonic Focus PSUs but at much lesser cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Antec one has 7 year warranty and I actually don't need over 650 watt, Anything over 650 watt will be a overkill. Is this the Antec one is right one?

The price difference is not much in all these three PSUs.

Also i saw this review at Techpowerup.com. They don't recommend this PSU.

*www.techpowerup.com/review/gigabyte-gp-p750gm-750-w/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Antec one has 7 year warranty and I actually don't need over 650 watt, Anything over 650 watt will be a overkill. Is this the Antec one is right one?
> 
> The price difference is not much in all these three PSUs.
> 
> ...


I am using Antec Gold Semi Modular 650w SMPS but if you want to use custom cables then you need to go with any fully modular SMPS.
Otherwise my Antec PSU is a solid One.
It has 7 years warranty.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Either go with this below 
*mdcomputers.in/antec-750-watt-80-plus-bronze-fully-modular-hcg-750.htmlOr with this below
*mdcomputers.in/cooler-master-mwe-v2-650-watt-80-plus-gold-mpe-6501-afaag-in.htmlI will personally go with the Coolermaster but Antec one is a few hundred rupees cheaper that's why I suggested either one but CM is best.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 12, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I am using Antec Gold Semi Modular 650w SMPS but if you want to use custom cables then you need to go with any fully modular SMPS.
> Otherwise my Antec PSU is a solid One.
> It has 7 years warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Are you using the Earthwatts Gold PRO one? I don't need a modular one.

Which one you would recommend out of these 4?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Are you using the Earthwatts Gold PRO one? I don't need a modular one.
> 
> Which one you would recommend out of these 4?


Yes the same one.
I would recommend CM one.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 12, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes the same one.
> I would recommend CM one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Do you play games on your PC? How does it is holding up?

Can i ask you but why?
Antec one has 7 years warranty.
What is the difference b/w these two?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Do you play games on your PC? How does it is holding up?
> 
> Can i ask you but why?
> Antec one has 7 years warranty.
> What is the difference b/w these two?


Yes I play using Steam, Uplay, Xbox Gaming & GOG.
I bought my desktop PC see my configuration in the signature on September,30th,2019 and got delivered on October,10th,2019 and assembled a day later.
Since then it's working great but I only changed my Mobo as I got tired of the MSI shitty bios.

Both are excellent PSUs except the CM one is fully modular.

I bought the RTX2060 since AMD didn't release its RX5600XT GPUs by then
I recommend the AMD RX5700 series GPUs and just update it with AMD provided bios update which makes it RX5700XT GPU
Just a free upgrade right

Don't fall for this RTX shit.

Unless you have a lot of monies lying around then you buy RTX3000 series GPUs but I recommend RX6700XT or RX6800XT GPUs still
Because AMD processors & GPUs age well than compared with Intel & Nvidia counterparts.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 12, 2021)

So Earthwatts Gold PRO one is better than HCG bronze?

So, if i don't need modular then i can be settle down with the antec one? 

AMD is going to release FSR feature. Which is also good. Which will enable super resolution DLSS for the Gpus. 

Right now i am buying the PSU at 1-1.5K+ expensive. Every hardware is now overpriced.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> So Earthwatts Gold PRO one is better than HCG bronze?
> 
> So, if i don't need modular then i can be settle down with the antec one?
> 
> ...


Go with Earthwatts
But the only problem with Antec is its 6+2 pcie cable shows awkwardly another of its 6+2 connector to the side panel because nowadays almost every cabinet has transparent side panel.

Yes because of mining & covid pricing. Both included made the PC components market right now not suitable for buying at all.

My NVME SSD was 8.3k ( 1TB 660P intel)
Now it is showing around 13k
Actually it should decrease but it's increasing.

In future both RAM & SSD prices will increase wafers used to make these are in demand as production was stopped briefly due to Covid lockdown.
So its better to buy RAM & SSD now itself than wait.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 12, 2021)

Have you ever heard of the seller
A1priceA1products on Amazon?

*www.amazon.in/EA650G-PRO-Earthwatts-Hybrid-Modular/dp/B077G9V84S
Is this Antec EA650G Power supply the right one? I have seen different variant of the same power supply.

Still RAMs are still overpriced now a days.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Have you ever heard of the seller
> A1priceA1products on Amazon?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/EA650G-PRO-Earthwatts-Hybrid-Modular/dp/B077G9V84S
> ...


Don't go with any seller other than reputed sellers from Amazon 
Better buy from vedantcomputers, mdcomputers, theitdepot & primeabgb which is cheaper 
Because normally Amazon prices are always overpriced.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## aby geek (Jun 12, 2021)

Better pick HCG 750w gold not the bronze one.
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...0-plus-gold-fully-modular-psu-hcg750-gold-gb/


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 12, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> Do you play games on your PC? How does it is holding up?
> 
> Can i ask you but why?
> Antec one has 7 years warranty.
> What is the difference b/w these two?





bssunilreddy said:


> Don't go with any seller other than reputed sellers from Amazon
> Better buy from vedantcomputers, mdcomputers, theitdepot & primeabgb which is cheaper
> Because normally Amazon prices are always overpriced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


It is an Amazon Fulfilled seller.

Antec EA650G is out of stock everywhere except Amazon.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 12, 2021)

Amazon prices will always be higher. 
Beside the shop bssunil mentioned look at compify , elitehubs, tibg store, techdreams as well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> It is an Amazon Fulfilled seller.
> 
> Antec EA650G is out of stock everywhere except Amazon.


Fulfilled or not
Better to go with any of the above sites and buy CM 650w Gold rated PSU.
Or take the risk of buying from Amazon since it has 10days return policy.
Ask other members views also from this forum regarding the choice of PSU and from where to buy also & then decide.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Amazon prices will always be higher.
> Beside the shop bssunil mentioned look at compify , elitehubs, tibg store, techdreams as well.


I ordered a motherboard from Amazon which is a wifi mobo but they delivered a normal one and since I went to another city & due to lockdown I could not go back so compromised on this mobo but ordered a pcie wifi/bt card from Amazon and got myself a wifi/bt enabled mobo.

So such scenarios might arise 
It's better to take a much more views of other members before taking the plunge of buying from Amazon and less reviews seller.

But finally it's your decision.

I also ordered Lian Li 215 cabby where one of its screws thread got stuck with cabby and I got it out but could not re-screw it

Since Lian Li was generous right from Seoul to New Delhi to Hyderabad 
And their guy here called me and asked my address to send me 2screws and he sent me and everything is fine.

Thank God almighty.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 13, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I ordered a motherboard from Amazon which is a wifi mobo but they delivered a normal one and since I went to another city & due to lockdown I could not go back so compromised on this mobo but ordered a pcie wifi/bt card from Amazon and got myself a wifi/bt enabled mobo.
> 
> So such scenarios might arise
> It's better to take a much more views of other members before taking the plunge of buying from Amazon and less reviews seller.
> ...


I am buying Antec EAG 650 GOLD PRO because it is based on Seasonic focus platform. It is also a Tier A PSU.

I am not buying CM MWE 650 V2 because it is a Tier B PSU. And it will also cost me 300-400 Rs. more than that one.

I have bought RX 580 graphics card on TheITDepot.com.

Earlier i was thinking of buying CX550 for my PC, but then changed my mind and thought of buying a better PSU, because you buy PSU once in 4-5 Years. And you should not cut the budget on a PSU.

I will place the order next week. 
I am still open for suggestions.


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 14, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> I ordered a motherboard from Amazon which is a wifi mobo but they delivered a normal one and since I went to another city & due to lockdown I could not go back so compromised on this mobo but ordered a pcie wifi/bt card from Amazon and got myself a wifi/bt enabled mobo.
> 
> So such scenarios might arise
> It's better to take a much more views of other members before taking the plunge of buying from Amazon and less reviews seller.
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 18, 2021)

The Power supply got delivered on 15th June.I have installed it on my computer. It is working fine. Here are some pictures i am sharing of it. Pls confirm if it is Seasonic one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2021)

Aakarshan said:


> The Power supply got delivered on 15th June.I have installed it on my computer. It is working fine. Here are some pictures i am sharing of it. Pls confirm if it is Seasonic one.


I mean, in bottom right Seasonic is written. But usually people online have posted in forum about which models should be seasonic ones, like any model post some year.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 21, 2021)

@Aakarshan oes this psu come with 7 years warranty? And does it feature 2 or 1 EPS connector?


----------

